# Ez drummer free?



## Jason

Toontrack


----------



## tonyhell

vbnm


----------



## Jason

> When you find a MIDI track that you like, simply drag it into your host to start building a drum track.


----------



## B Lopez

Nah, I'm pretty sure it's for organizing midi sequences, so you can just drag and drop them into your midi track to be played through EZD.


----------



## Alpo

That's EZPlayer. It's basically an interface similar to that of EZDrummer, that you can use to trigger most drum samplers out there. Obviously you'll actually need to have a drum sampler to get any sound out of it.


----------

